# Bergwerk Mercury Federgabel Welche ? Federweg ?



## Dido66 (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei mir einen Bergwerk Mercury aufzubauen.  

Welche Ferdergabelweg würdet ihr empfehlen:

80mm oder 100mm    

Und von welchem Hersteller ?

Habe an die neue Manitou R 7 gedacht  

Oder welche wurdet ihr empfehlen ?

Bin um jede Anregung dankbar.


----------



## Nikos (16. Januar 2006)

die Geometrie des Mercury ist m.M. eindeutig für 80mm ausgelegt (siehe Einbaumassempfehlung von BW).
Federgabel mit 100mm ist zwar auch fahrbar, wenn du aber Wert auf opt. Steigfähigkeit,Gewicht und Raceeinsatz legst, bleib bei 80mm.

Fedelgabel????

Geschmackssache und eine Frage des Geldbeutels! 
R7,Reba,oder eine Fox sind alle o.K.

Mein kürzlich aufgebautes MERCURY hab ich mit Fox Vanilla 100mm ausgestattet.(für Alpencross).


Gruß NIKOS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (16. Januar 2006)

wenn du es eher sportlich straff haben willst dann ne racegabel a la R7 (nein bin sie nicht gefahren) ansonsten ist ne Reba wohl sehr geil, da alle besitzer und tester schwärmen...

wenn du kein totaler gewichtsfreak bist der nur race fährt würd ich an deiner stelle ne reba reinbauen .kannst ja auch die mit verstellbarem federweg nehmen dann haste 85-115mm, das ist dann optimal für touren. allerdings denk ich solltest du dann zwischen 85-100 rumdrehen, 115 ist glaub n bissl krass, auch bergab

gruß


----------



## Nikos (16. Januar 2006)

So schauts mit 100mm Fox Vanilla aus!







NIKOS


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. Januar 2006)

Ich würde die die Marzocchi MX Pro mit 85 cm empfehlen !


----------



## Endurance (16. Januar 2006)

Ob Manitou, Reba oder womöglich Marzocchi bitte nicht vergessen das hier verschiedene Standards am Werke sind. Also falls Du eine schon vorhanden Bremse verbauen willst - drauf achten ob Manitou/Marzocchi >=2006 oder RS/fox und alle anderen (IS2000).

Also ich tät ne Reba nehmen und bergab wenn es richtig steil und verblockt ist sind die 115 auch OK. Bergauf dann halt nur 85 und ansonsten die 90-100 je nach Geschmack.

Und von MZ halt ich nicht mehr soviel (hatte drei Stück), 2x ausgeschlagen (aber durchaus noch gut fahrbar) und einmal fällig für Service alle nach ca. 6-12Monaten (kein FR aber schlammig). D.h. auch nicht besser wie die anderen.


----------



## Boandl (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo Dido66,

mein Tip wäre auch die Reba, für Raceeinsatz mit 80 mm, für tourorientierten Einsatz die 100er oder die U-Turn. (schwerer) Vom P/L-Verhältnis her ist die Gabel momentan nicht zu schlagen.


----------



## uphillking (18. Januar 2006)

Das (ist ne Acros Eryx) sieht verschärft aus:


----------



## Eisenfaust (29. Januar 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Das (ist ne Acros Eryx) sieht verschärft aus:



Von den eher exotischen ACROS Gabeln habe ich bisher nicht viel gehört oder gelesen. Mich interessiert sehr, wie wartungsarm bzw. -intensiv eine Gabel ist. MZ ist stets gelobt worden, zumindest in den vergangenen Jahren, wobei Händler immer wieder bemängelten, daß die Italiener viel Kunststoff im Inneren verbauen würden.


----------

